# Collie to the NFL



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=5268775&nid=272
-#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Very disappointing. So often we hear about how colleges "rip off" student athletes by earning a lot of revenue off their efforts while only providing them a scholarship. I haven't solidified my opinion on this yet...but here's how I'm leaning. A deal is a deal, and if a kid accepts a scholarship, he should stay for four years. I realize how unrealistic that is and that it will never work -- if we required a clause to that effect in scholarship contracts, no good athletes would sign. 

But when someone like Collie leaves early, I feel ripped off. 

As far as his chances in the NFL? They are as good now as they will be next year. I hope he does well.

Rob


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Collie's already older than all the other seniors coming out. The 2 year mission kind of leaves BYU seniors looking like old maids to the NFL. Collie needs to get drafted while he can. Good luck to him.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

He made the right choice. Hate to lose him. That is BYU's one expendable position.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Speed like his doesnt come around everyday though....this will hurt the Y next year.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Expendable? The cougars were about as deep as a plastic kiddie pool, the only place that was expendable was slow white guy. Speed like his can't be replaced very easily, especially with the Y's recruiting handicaps.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you remember McKay Jacobsen? He's back, and he tore it up as a true freshman. I was looking forward to him and Collie on the field together, but oh well...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> As far as his chances in the NFL? *They are as good now as they will be next year*. I hope he does well.
> 
> Rob


No offence but your nuts... This is his only shot... he is smart for taking it now... They had a decent year he did well next year is a wild card both for win record and health.. He is healthy now and smart to leave... he has to think of his future... say next year at byu he blows out a knee, Sorry but hes not good enough for an NFL team to accept him after the repair not to mention the time down... he has a shot to make it in now and he is smart for taking it...


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Luke Staley. Collie will be clowning around back here next year, jobless and without a college degree. Unless he sends Andy Reid some nice chocolates.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

copper said:


> Luke Staley. Collie will be clowning around back here next year, jobless and without a college degree. Unless he sends Andy Reid some nice chocolates.


Luke Staley had a long history of being injury prone, and was injured in his last college game. Collie is NOT Staley. I'll go on record and say he gets drafted in the first 3 rounds and is still in the league making plenty of cash 5 years after being drafted. Going to college isn't just about getting a piece of paper, it's about improving your ability to generate an income. Collie is doing just that. As for Collie having made a commitment to BYU, how many kids does BYU and ALL universities make to kids that they do not honor? And how much money does a school make of their student athletes? I would love to see Collie back, but he would be dumb to stay.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:evil: Pro, you're pissing me off!! I couldn't agree with you more. College is a place for earning a higher education to build a career on. Just because he doesn't graduate doesn't mean that he hasn't developed the skills to make a ton of cash. In the grand scheme of football players, maybe not a ton. But to you and me, i'll take that salary anyday! Austin Collie has earned the right to enter the draft and make a great living to fiscally provide for himself hopefully the rest of his life.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll change my name to "dumb-nuts" if some of you will changes yours to smartass, know-it-all...or if those are taken, feel free to select dumb ass. :wink: 

And, if someone comes along who can disagree without talking down or name calling, feel free to choose names like "intelligent," "refined," or "civil." :wink: 

By the way, IMHO college education can indeed provide knowledge and skills that enable one to provide for self and family. But without that benefit, it still enhances quality of life and has great intrinsic value. 

Many who don't achieve an education/degree end up having interesting conversations with their college-age kids later in life: "Well dad, why do you want me to go to college...you didn't!"

-O|o- -O|o- -O|o- o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go on record and say he gets drafted in the first 3 rounds


Be surprised if he goes earlier than the fourth round, and be shocked if he's a starter on offense.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> Many who don't achieve an education/degree end up having interesting conversations with their college-age kids later in life: "Well dad, why do you want me to go to college...you didn't!"
> 
> -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- o-|| o-|| o-||


Austin could answer, "Because I chased my dream of playing in the NFL!" :mrgreen:

Shawn Bradley left college early, had an 'average' career (at best) and he likely has more money than the kids who stayed and graduated from BYU. He can afford to back and get his degree if he so wishes at any time. How many kids from Emery County can say they played in the NBA for several years and made MILLIONS?

I also am a firm believer that college is WAAAAAY over-rated for many students. If you plan on working for others and maki8ng others rich, go to college and get a degree in history. How many WORTHLESS degrees do universities give out every year? I have an ES degree from the University of Utah, it is nothing but a piece of paper to me now, and I haven't been an engineer in almost 15 years. I encourage my kids to pursue their dreams, and if that requires a college degree to obtain them so be it, but if it doesn't so be it. Creating wealth does NOT require a degree from a university, it requires one to provide something of value to others, and if running fast and catching footballs over the middle is of value to an NFL team, great!


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Collie can't catch, and he can't run. Unless he can transform himself into a tall slot receiver, I don't see any team electing to choose him before the 5th or 6th round, and I doubt he will make a team.

He's not half as good as everyone thinks he is. He must have got some really bad advice from someone somewhere.

He better have some help from on high in his workouts and at the combine.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Collie is Wes Welker. And should have a similar career. He has nothing left to prove at the college level.

As for the Cougs - I hope this forces Max Hall to look somewhere else on the field other than where Collie is going to be. He may actually have to use other receivers and his running backs out of the back field a little bit next year. Collie will be missed. But perhaps the offense won't be so freaking predictable next year. I wish him all the luck in the world.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> *Do you remember McKay Jacobsen?* He's back, and he tore it up as a true freshman. I was looking forward to him and Collie on the field together, but oh well...


My cousin dated him. That is really good to know. Hope he brings his a game!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I have no problem with Collie leaving early for the NFL, who would'nt do the same if they were in his position? I'm sure he's been able to get some feelers out on where he thinks he will go in the draft. With the NFL getting ready to cap rookie contracts in the next couple of years this is the best year for Collie to attempt his run at the NFL. I think best case for Collie is he ends up being a very good receiver like Kevin Curtis and has a long career. Worst case with Collie is he will be a part time receiver like many others and won't really do much. He will go high enough to get that rookie contract that will help set him up for the future. Have you all seen where the Collie family is from? I don't think he's going to have issues with poverty even if he ends up being a bust in the NFL without a college degree. I think Oneal Chambers is going to play a huge roll next year along side Jacobson. With Max Hall throwing the ball to Collie all game every game, I'm not sure that Collie leaving isn't going to help as far as spreading the ball out more and taking away the one dimensional receiving corps and turning it into a two headed monster with Jacobson and Chambers, maybe it's just wishfull thinking on my part and I'm only trying to take this news good, but I wish Collie the best of luck and I'll be cheering for him in the NFL like I do all the other boys who play college ball in Utah that go to the NFL.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

copper said:



> Collie can't catch, and he can't run. Unless he can transform himself into a tall slot receiver, I don't see any team electing to choose him before the 5th or 6th round, and I doubt he will make a team. Collie had 11 straight games with 100 yards receiving, with 1,538 yards, and 15 touchdowns in 2008. Not bad for someone who "can't catch, and can't run". :roll:
> 
> He's not half as good as everyone thinks he is. He must have got some really bad advice from someone somewhere. We shall see.
> 
> He better have some help from on high in his workouts and at the combine. I think he will surprise people with how fast/strong he is.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Collie will make it in the NFL as a slot / possession receiver. Fast he is not. A 4.6 forty is slow, in the NFL it is molasses-slow for a receiver. Every, and I mean every defensive back is a legit 4.4 guy, and most are much faster with closing speed that a MWC receiver has rarely seen. A slot receiver doesn't have to get lots of yards-after-catch; his job is to catch balls in heavy traffic, particularly on third down.

I don't think Collie has an extra game-day gear like Jerry Rice had, either, but time will tell. Hard work and the fortune of being drafted by team with needs fitting your abilities will help him. If he goes after the fifth round, though, he's better off not being drafted at all and then choosing the right situation in which to be a free agent.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

He is making the right decision. Do any of you remember Utah States Kevin Curtis? He is doing very well in the NFL right now and I think Austin Collie is close to as good as he is. I personally don't like Collie, but I respect him as a player, he is very talented.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> I personally don't like Collie, but I respect him as a player, he is very talented.


Was he a neighbor of yours once, or how do you know him well enough to know you don't "personally like" him? Is that you just personally rebelling?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Collie's success in the NFL will rely almost completely on the system he is put into and the ability of the coaching staff to leverage his strengths.

He will not have success at the next level if he is lined up against faster and taller DB's, but using him as a possession receiver where he can focus on routes and timing and he will do just fine. 

I still think 4th round is the earliest you will see him go.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't like Collie, but I respect him as a player, he is very talented.
> ...


I heard he guided with Mossback and that is enough for the dislike. :wink: :lol: I don't hate the guy, I just think he is a ****y punk or at least that is what he portrays of himself. Hell if I met him we would probably get along just fine, all I can go off of is what I see when he is interviewed and he leaves a lot to be desired IMO.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It depends on what success is. Is success playing a lot, for several years and making a contribution, or is success making it to the NFL and getting a big check like Alex Smith and then not performing?


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

jahan said:


> He is making the right decision. Do any of you remember Utah States Kevin Curtis? He is doing very well in the NFL right now and I think Austin Collie is close to as good as he is. I personally don't like Collie, but I respect him as a player, he is very talented.


Yes, but Kevin Curtis came into the league as one of the top 5 fastest recievers in the NFL. Collie, is mediocre at best.

Curtis also got drafted to the perfect situation where he could shine. 2 established hall of fame receivers could take the bulk of the defenses attention where he could be the deep threat and mature into the player he is.

As I said, Collie often mentions the Lord's favor, he better having it shine brightly on him, otherwise, his future is bleak.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

He's good enough to make the NFL. He will play for somebody. All the other schools who have played against him said he is faster than he appears and his route running is dead on. He ate the lunch of most of the defenders who tried to cover him and made the difference in many games. He broke most of the BYU receiving records in 3 years. He was the leading receiver in college ball this past year. He has nothing to prove on the college level.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Shawn Bradley left college early, had an 'average' career (at best) and he likely has more money than the kids who stayed and graduated from BYU. He can afford to back and get his degree if he so wishes at any time. How many kids from Emery County can say they played in the NBA for several years and made MILLIONS?
> 
> *How many kids from anywhere have so little pride and such a poor work ethic...and no education? And, if college is so over rated, why on earth would he "wish" to go back?*
> 
> I also am a firm believer that college is WAAAAAY over-rated for many students. If you plan on working for others and maki8ng others rich, go to college and get a degree in history. How many WORTHLESS degrees do universities give out every year? I have an ES degree from the University of Utah, it is nothing but a piece of paper to me now, and I haven't been an engineer in almost 15 years. I encourage my kids to pursue their dreams, and if that requires a college degree to obtain them so be it, but if it doesn't so be it. Creating wealth does NOT require a degree from a university, it requires one to provide something of value to others, and if running fast and catching footballs over the middle is of value to an NFL team, great!


*So the only value of an education is to create wealth?* I don't disagree that college is not for everyone and that pursuing one's dream need not include college, but I also believe a quality education can enhance quality of life in ways other than creating wealth. I hope that my kids all enjoy these benefits (so far, so good). I don't honestly care if they become wealthy, as long as they are productive, self-sufficient, contributing citizens...who enjoy life.

Just like the majority of NFL players. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


It is funny how he comes off that way, but I have a video clip that would totally change your perception. After the Vegas Bowl we met him he spent a couple of minutes talking to my nephew after a very dissapointing loss; very classy of him and very kind. Just my $0.02.


----------

